# Biketipp Luxemburgische Schweiz ?



## Flyhai (22. Mai 2006)

Hallo, wer war schonmal in der Luxemburgischen Schweiz und kann mir Tipps geben wo es sich am besten mountain biked ?


----------



## Vince Vega (24. Mai 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=200829

Hier in dem Thread findest du nicht unbedingt die nötigen Infos, aber du kannst dich ja mal da melden. Wie gesagt bei gutem Wetter und Interesse unsererseits schreib ich euch alle an dann können wir ne Tour dort starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (24. Mai 2006)

kann dir leider keine tour empfehlen bin da nur mal vor ein paar jahren gewandert ... is ganz nett da, also es lohnt sich auf jeden fall


----------



## Klaus Goerg (9. Juni 2006)

kann ich nur empfehlen. War im letzten Sommer 1 Woche in Bollendorf. Guter Einstiegspunkt in eine tolle Landschaft mit Tracks ohne Ende. 


Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## dirt_rider (10. Juni 2006)

Komme aus der deusch luxemburg belgischen Gegend. Also wenn du hier hin kommst solltest du auf jeden Fall durchs "Müllerthal" fahren. Das ist im Sommer eine sau Geile Tour. Jede Menge Trails. Knifflige Abfahrten und super Anstiege. Und stellenweise eine Traum Aussicht. Einfach cool.

Auch die Gegend um Vianden kann ich sehr gut empfehlen. Auch eine vielzahl an Trails und jede Menge Natur pur. 

Strecken kann ich dir so leider kein geben. Leider gibt es im Internet noch zu wenige Infos für Biker in der Region. Am besten du schaust das du einen Einheimischen findest der als Führer fungiert. Dann haste auf jeden Fall super viel Spass.


----------



## Ahrtal-Biker (26. Juni 2006)

oder schreib doch mal die jungs von http://mountainbikegruppe.de/ an, die scheinen da auch einige routen zu kennen.
gruß markus


----------



## klot (29. Juni 2006)

Hier findet Ihr Bilder von einem geilen Wochenende im Müllertal (Luxemburgische Schweiz), das ich selber leider verpasst habe

http://www.trailhunter.de/gallery/cat184.html


----------



## dave (1. Juli 2006)

@Flyhai:
das müllertal ist auf jeden fall einen besuch wert! ich hab' allerdings keine ahnung wo wir da lang sind, da wir einfach dem hinterrad unseres guides gefolgt sind. 

@klot:
wir werden nach der schlickrutscher-tour am so noch mal zu laurents steinhaufen fahren. biste diesmal dabei?


----------



## klot (10. Juli 2006)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> @Flyhai:
> das müllertal ist auf jeden fall einen besuch wert! ich hab' allerdings keine ahnung wo wir da lang sind, da wir einfach dem hinterrad unseres guides gefolgt sind.
> 
> @klot:
> wir werden nach der schlickrutscher-tour am so noch mal zu laurents steinhaufen fahren. biste diesmal dabei?



Dann sind wir beide irgendwo in den Alpen! Wird also eher August ...


----------

